# for every young writer, or just for fun



## savebykhabibulin (Apr 11, 2005)

"Stephen King on Writing" - by Stephen King

I couldn't stop reading it. A very good book and an even better book if you write.


----------



## Banana_Brother (Apr 11, 2005)

If it's by Stephen King, I doubt it's for young writers.


----------



## savebykhabibulin (Apr 11, 2005)

Banana_Brother said:
			
		

> If it's by Stephen King, I doubt it's for young writers.


This is pretty tame. I mean like ages 14 up.


----------



## Banana_Brother (Apr 12, 2005)

Ah, well... yes 14 and up.

If it's be Stephen King I recommend it... but if your old enough to understand it of course.


----------



## stereomuse (Apr 13, 2005)

I loved it, it's very well written. Even if you don't like to write its just a good read.


----------



## northerain (Apr 14, 2005)

Very nicely written, insight into writing, and into King's life(if you're interested). I recommend it too.


----------



## Banana_Brother (Apr 14, 2005)

Hmm, this has piqued my interest in it. I think I'm going to buy it if I can find it.


----------



## Lady Blueberry (Apr 15, 2005)

It's _piqued_, not _peaked_. Lol, sorry, I just can't stand bad spelling. Yeah, er - I liked the book, although it doesn't really tell you anything that you already don't know from your own writing experience. It's definately recommended for all ages, if you ignore the swear words. I liked this book not because it was so helpful, but simply funny. I read it in one night.


----------

